# Bike geklaut!



## Dingi (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde am 4.Mai, den Samstag, über Nacht mein mattschwarzes Alutech Fanes aus dem Keller geklaut, als es grad eine Party bei uns gab (Weil am Rhein). Sicher war es keiner von Gästen. Wenn jemand ein solches Bike sehen sollte, bitte Bescheid geben.

Größe L
Gabel Fox 36 Float
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air
Avid Elixier Bremsen
S-RAM 9

Rahmennr.1211411L
Ich versuch noch ein Bild zu organisieren.

Danke für eure Unterstützung,

Dingi


----------



## wolfi (7. Mai 2013)

oh mann
das tut mir leid. ich kann nachvollziehen wie es dir nun geht.
so ne sch***! ich hoffe du bekommst dein rad wieder.
aber in den meisten fällen bekommst du nach einigen wochen
post von der polizei, dass die ermittelungen ergebnislos eingestellt wurden.
ich hoffe deine hausrat-versicherung zahlt besser als meine.
da gibt es zwischen den versicherern gewaltige unterschiede.
ich drücke dir jedenfalls die daumen!
beobachte ebay und ebay kleinanzeigen, gerade auch nach anbauteilen!!!!
und poste noch im ibc-geklaute räder forum. irgendwo sind dort auch ausländische foren verlinkt, auf denen manchmal schon recht verdächtige bikes angeboten werden.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2013)

Echt Kacke sowas


----------



## harbourmastah (7. Mai 2013)

richtig assi sowas!! Wie oft werden Räder aus kellern geklaut? Meins hängt berechtigt über meiner couch!!!!


----------



## Dingi (8. Mai 2013)

Die Versicherung bezahlt......nichts!


----------



## wolfi (8. Mai 2013)

Warum? Diebstahl aus dem keller ist über die hausrat versichert. Ich hoffe mal du hast für polizei eingeschaltet, denn die dürften das wohl als einbruch werten.
Gruß
Wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Dingi (8. Mai 2013)

Leider nicht. Da es eine Party und die Tür häufig offen war, gilt dies nicht als "Einbruch". Es sind demnach auch keine Spuren eines Einbruches zu sehen. Kellertüre innerhalb des Hauses war immer offen und das ist in der Gegend und mit den Nachbarn eigentlich auch kein Problem.

Polizei ist direkt informiert worden, ließen mich aber auch über die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ein derartig teures Fahrrad wiederaufzufinden, nicht im Unklaren: in den 4-5 Jahren 0% Erfolg. Die Bikes werden meist von Organisierten geklaut und innerhalb der nächsten halben bis ganzen Std über die Grenze nach Frankreich geschafft, wo es nicht im gleichen Maße einfach wäre, für Polizisten mal die Rahmennummer abzufragen; dazu braucht es schon einen stichhaltigen Anlaß. Andernfalls läuft ein Antrag über Paris und kann gerne mal ein halbes Jahr dauern. 

Nun, ich hatte eh vor, auf ein tourigeres Bike umzusteigen. Wenn jemand ein preisgünstiges anzubieten hat: ich wäre interessiert.Wobei ich sagen muß, das Fanes ist schon der hype...nun ja...


----------



## ollo (9. Mai 2013)

was ist Deine Definition von PreisgÃ¼nstig in Zahlen .... 1-99 â¬ oder 100- 2874 â¬ ??


----------



## KATZenfreund (31. Juli 2013)

Und, gefunden?


----------



## Dingi (31. Juli 2013)

Leider nein,

Du?


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. August 2013)

neee, leider. Die Augen sind aber auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (1. August 2013)

Bild wäre gut. Hier ist es zwar mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht(Hamburg), doch wenn man ein Bild vor Augen hat ist das Erkennen um Etliches leichter!
Mal über Fratzenbuch versucht eine Bikegeklautseite aufzumachen und die Nachricht ins Ausland zu tragen?


----------

